# How tall is too tall to wear heals?



## zoe__ (Sep 4, 2007)

do you think everyone can wear heals or should girls who are already extremly tall stick to flats? What is the limit for wearing heals??


----------



## luxotika (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't think heels have a height limit!


----------



## Nox (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't think there is a "limit". When it comes to women and heels, it is every lady's prerogative to wear them as she pleases, no matter how tall she is. This is one of her inalienable rights. The only limit is the one the woman puts on herself according to her own comfort level in tall heels.

I am a little bit over 176 cm (almost 5'10"). I enjoy wearing heels almost everyday. I like to wear 8 cm (3 inch +) heels quite frequently, and I do not feel strange for it, even though I am quite tall without them.

My husband is the same height as me, and I enjoy wearing tall heels. He likes the way I look in heels and so do I, even though I may be more than 8 cm taller than him. Yes, it catches people's eyes, but the attention that we get is never bad.

I don't know how tall you are, but I hope that helps.


----------



## zoe__ (Sep 4, 2007)

im 183 cm( 6 ft) and most of my friends are shorter than 165 and im already taller than most of my friends guys, so im always very hesitant to wear heals and wanted to get other peoples opinions


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 4, 2007)

You don't have to wear heels daily, however you could wear them for special occasions if you are not comfortable wearing them regularly. You could also try wearing kitten heels, which are a very small heels.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm 5'8" and I've gone out with a girl who was 5'10" and always wore heels. I didn't mind it at all. If you like the shoes wear them.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 4, 2007)

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f31...els-33782.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...mps-60918.html

There is no limit imo.




Wear what you like!


----------



## Bexy (Sep 4, 2007)

I am 5'11" and I wear heels.


----------



## PRPinup (Sep 4, 2007)

I think there is no limit, actually I think it's so sexy when I see a really tall woman wearing high heels, it just screams "I'm comfortable with myself."


----------



## foxybronx (Sep 4, 2007)

You ladies are giving me the courage i need. I am 5'8 but with heels i am damn near 6 feet and since most guys are shorter than me, i am very self conscious b/c i feel gigantic. Time to break out my stilletos!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Sep 4, 2007)

I personally don't think there's anything wrong with wearing heels if you're tall...although my friends joke I'm a giant when I wear them. lol, I'm 5'8 so with heels I'm almost 6ft. As long as you're comfortable with it, it shouldn't matter what others have to say. I think certain girls are just jealous you're tall, because I have guys who are shorter than me who don't mind girls wearing heels. It's probably a turn on for them anyway...haha



I don't wear heels all the time, but on special occasions if i'm going to a dinner party or social event. I used to wear them when going out dancing, but I noticed I'm more comfortable dancing with flats. hehe


----------



## sparkle1977 (Sep 4, 2007)

I think you can be pretty tall since models are and they were the hell outta heels. Hey ladies I am new here and was wondering if anyone could explain to me how I can post a new thread? I have some info to share. Thanks


----------



## Solimar (Sep 4, 2007)

I wear heels and I am 5'9''. Not a biggie to me. "Too tall" is your own definition. If I was 6'8'', then maybe I wouldn't.


----------



## BeneBaby (Sep 4, 2007)

I am 5'9" and for about 4 yrs I dated a guy shorter than me...without shoes. So..heels gave him a "Tom Cruise" complex. NOw that we've broken up, I am back to 4 inche heels daily...I LOVE IT! Makes your legs look longer and leaner. I kinda have a larger than life personality...so heels really make me larger than life..heheh.


----------



## xEdenx (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm 5'8 and i only wear highheels on speacial occasions but it isnt because i feel too tall its because i am in highschool adn dont feel the need to wear them while i am there. I love wearing heels though... i wish i could wear them everyday.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm 5'11'' and I love to wear heels! It really lengthens you out no matter how tall you are.


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 4, 2007)

i dont think theres anything wrong with being tall &amp; wearing heels. If you look good in them keep wearing 'em.


----------



## Karren (Sep 7, 2007)

No limit!!!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Sep 7, 2007)

how tall is too tall? No such thing imo. People should wear whatever they like. I am 5'10 and when I wear heels (which is often) I am well over 6' and I have no problem with that. Speaking as the tall woman that I am, I hope that no woman will deny herself heels just because of her height. Heels are sexy....FLAUNT THEM!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The skys the limit! I'm 5'9 and wear 4-5 inch heels, I am not fond of flats.


----------



## caitrin176 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lots of models are around 6' too and they wear heels.I think you are lucky to be tall!


----------



## Sheikah (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with the girls opinions. There's no limit! I'm not really tall, I'm 5'5 so I didn't really know how it felt to be taller than everybody else until one day I was making the line at the bank and it just so happened that there were like 15 other ladies and all of them were shorter than 5'2, I had heels so I felt huge and finally understood why tall girls may feel uncomfortable. I felt everybody was looking at me lol. You are going to stand out but that's actually good! Feel like a supermodel and rock out those heels!!


----------



## Beth_LTS (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey!

I work for a company called Long Tall Sally (longtallsally.com) and we specialise in clothing for tall women...our moto is Celebrate your Height!

Tall women are beautiful and should be able to wear whatever they want, particulalry if it shows of those longer legs and taller figures (high heals included).

Beth (LTS) xx


----------



## monniej (Sep 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *foxybronx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You ladies are giving me the courage i need. I am 5'8 but with heels i am damn near 6 feet and since most guys are shorter than me, i am very self conscious b/c i feel gigantic. Time to break out my stilletos! break em' out, break em' out! i'm 5'8" and have even 5" heels in my closet. i think you have to want to wear them. i never cared about how tall i was, in fact i wish i had been taller and i would still wear them! i say do what makes you feel good! life is too short not to!


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 17, 2007)

I saw this girl at a store once, she was probably 6'3" so she was 6'7 with heels and I think that was pretty tall to be wearing heels, it'd be nice if people didn't stare at her, but they did. She was so pretty though.


----------



## ticki (Sep 17, 2007)

too tall for heels? no way! be a glamazon!


----------



## han (Sep 17, 2007)

no limit!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 17, 2007)

See.. I'm 6'0" and my boyfriend that i'm currently with is already shorter then me, by about an inch or so and that's the reason i don't wear heels, even though i would love too because there are so many cute shoes out there..but i don't want to tower over him like a big ass giant. LOL


----------



## krichard (Sep 17, 2007)

My wife is 5'11" and I'm a hair over 5'9". She regularly wears heels and I encourage her to because she looks good in them.

Besides, if you're tall and wearing heels, we CD's don't feel so out of place






Kassandra


----------



## zoe__ (Sep 17, 2007)

I think you have all convinced me that even thought im 6' i should be wearing heals, ill try tomorow my friends already call me beenpole or asparagus so it will be an experience seen as the average french woman is 5'3 and tomorow ill be just over 6'4 ill let you know how it went


----------



## JennMW (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank goodness there really aren't any fashion police!

I wear similar heels to what others are wearing for that occasion. That way the relative height remains the same



Why should the others have all the fun!

I'm almost 6' and got over my height anxiety a long time ago.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 17, 2007)

I agree with everyone, you should feel free to wear heels no matter what your height.

Reading this thread makes me feel so short! I'm 5'5''


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 17, 2007)

my friend alison is at least a foot taller than me, and I'm 5'5" at least, and she wears heels! I think she looks hot in them, and I encourage her to buy them when we go shopping because she looks good in them. If my feet get sore and I take mine off though, its like wow I feel small down here, LOL.

seriously though, i think women of all heights should wear them! if you like them then do it


----------



## chocobon (Sep 18, 2007)

No limit for heels!


----------



## susan50 (Sep 19, 2007)

no limit!


----------



## mayyami (Sep 20, 2007)

To be honest, I'm not totally comfortable with it.

I'm 5'8 myself, and I'm asian and it's very unusual for an asian girl to be as tall as I am. Therefore, I am taller than all my friends, and many of the asian boys =P although I don't find anything wrong with being tall (i like it), I just don't own a pair of heels. I've never cared for heels, they're not comfortable, and i don't think i need to be any taller.

There's nothing in it for me.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no height limit for wearing heels, Im 6ft and most my shoes have heels, although I tend not to go above 3" heel height to avoid being too noticeable. Heels are just so stylish, everyone should be able to wear them.


----------



## freestyler (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no limit to how tall is too tall for heels. I am over 6 foot and my wife is over 5'10 and we both still regularly were high heels.


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Oct 27, 2007)

*No limit in my opinion. They occasion may have something to do with wearing heels but not the wearers height.*


----------



## utmostrose (Oct 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sparkle1977* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...Hey ladies I am new here and was wondering if anyone could explain to me how I can post a new thread? I have some info to share. Thanks I left a comment on your profile page. Check it out



You can access your profile page by clicking on your own name for the comment you left on this thread and then clicking on "view public profile."


----------



## Beth3 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well girls you are giving me some courage to go out a buy a pair or two of heels now.

I am 5'11" and some of you are as tall as I am. Hummmm......just maybe I can do it and still look ok.


----------



## Bellagigi (Oct 31, 2007)

No height limit. I think it's our God given right to wear em' no matter what our height. Heck, I would even say the taller the sexier.


----------



## sara cassandra (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm 5'3 and I don't find myself having problem wearing a heels.

just go for it ladiessss girlsssss


----------

